# Trainers - Suffer from sore feet



## Walesy.

Im looking for some comfy walking trainers, for every day use and also the long walks I used to do. Which I will be doing alot of just shortly given there is eff all else to do for the foreseeable. 

I do suffer from foot pain, old tendon injuries and plantar fasciitis. Which cause me considerable discomfort. 

Just wondering if anyone had any recommendations for decent foot wear, that they may have used in the past that proved to be comfy and supportive? I had a google, but there is so many option and marketing BS. 

Im not a 'designer' type of guy, so if its Asda Trainers then so be it. I aint bothered. 

TIA


----------



## sharrkey

I’ve arthritis in my knee and changing to Adidas ultraboost has made a dramatic difference for me, good support, very lightweight but more importantly for me was impact on walking for knees and back pain. 

Adidas do seem to be a smaller fitting for most ultraboost so a size up is recommended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kerr

You'd probably be better with boots or shoes designed for walking. 

When it comes to trainers I find New Balance more comfortable than other brands. The more expensive the more comfortable they get usually. 

There's often good deals on New Balance trainers in the Offspring sales.


----------



## Andyblue

I’d agree with Kerr over the walking shoes - I’ve found a huge improvement with wearing them over trainers (even good ones) if I’ve been on my feet / walking a lot, at a race meeting for example - I’ve not got sore / painful / aching feet / ankles. 

And a decent pair of walking shoes aren’t expensive either...


----------



## Rappy

Agree with the guys above :thumb:

I have both North Face walking boots & Merrell walking shoes


----------



## BrummyPete

Insoles help a lot too, my work magnums are nasty without decent ones in, they really do change the feel of the boot, maybe worth a look, I personally use wolverine insoles from arco and they have cracking support


----------



## SteveW

I don't have any issues regarding pain etc so it may be irrelevant, but I really rate the Karrimor trainers/walking shoes that you can get for not a lot of money in Sports Direct.

I walk the dogs at least a couple of miles every day, often a lot more at the weekends, and can live in them all day long without being uncomfortable.

Might be worth a try as they're cheap enough to discard if they're no good for you?


----------



## cole_scirocco

I've got these:

https://www.nike.com/gb/t/downshift...JhKV3LFd7Xm5yH9x3OhoCjEoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Suffer with sore heels and instep. These have been going well over a year, had a lot of abuse and they never go wrong.


----------



## bradleymarky

I change the insoles regularly due to flat feet. I have to wear steel toe cap boots at work so changing the insoles is a must.
Getting out of bed in a morning is very painful for the first few minutes.


----------



## Shug

You could go to somewhere like Tiso and ask their advice. Missus got some good advice and help there when buying walking shoes for doing the moonwalk, and I got my mountaineering boots from them (sales woman had been up mont blanc so knew her stuff!)
That is a more expensive approach tho.


----------



## 11alan111

i wear sketchers and would not wear anything else


----------



## Walesy.

Thanks for the suggestions guys, much appreciated.

I will have a look at shoes/boots and some insoles too.


----------



## Derekh929

Greaves sports are excellent, transformed my walking as had always woren out insides of shoes, recommended Ascis GT1000 and also Similar Hoka ones, I went on last years model as was half price, greaves service is excellent and I stay 4 hours from them.


----------



## Shiny

I suffer with plantar and normally have heel inserts in shoes or boots to help.

Started walking to work over a year ago and bought some Merrell Moab 2 GTX, kind of trainers/walking boots. Don't need inserts with these and they are great.

Worth going into a retailer like Cotswold Outdoors and trying different ones on, what suits one may not suit another.


----------



## J306TD

Sub'd as I wear the heal of shoes on the inside in about 3 months. To the point there's daylight through

Be interesting to see what you choose and how you get on

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

I'm a big guy, and when I started a new job back in August I went from sitting at home for 4 months to walking between 5-7 miles per 12 hour shift. Huge shock to the soles of my feet specially in steel toed boots I was in agony, partly due to my weight and I suffer from plantar fasciitis and the fact I had been lazyish for 4 months. I tried buying new boots in fact I bought 3 pairs in total one were the sketchers safety boots (£85)but they literally ripped holes in my heels and after just 2x 12 hour shifts I got rid. I tried several different insoles lasted a few days before the pain returned. 
Last ditch effort I found these: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dr-Schol...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

They don't sell them here in the U.K., so I had to get them from America which took 2 weeks or so, but damn what a difference don't get me wrong after 12 hours on my feet they still ache but where as before I would say they were a 8-9 out of 10 in pain it's more a 3 now. Until I lose this weight I won't expect them to get better but I'm still working and after Xmas the weight loss will begin.

Just like to add, I bought 2 lots as didn't know the life expectancy, I'm still on the first set that has lasted 3 months walking on average 25 miles a week in them over a 4 day shift pattern.


----------



## Derekh929

11alan111 said:


> i wear sketchers and would not wear anything else


I wore sketchers for years and that was part of the problem they offer little to no support in key areas of the feet, all about making you think they are comfortable.
I took a long time to find that out after years of Sketchers , would not have another pair know


----------



## Shiny

DLGWRX02 said:


> Last ditch effort I found these:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dr-Schol...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649.


:thumb: I bought the Dr Scholl 3/4 ones a few years back and never looked back. They've lasted years. Being the 3/4 size, they dont cramp toes in well fitting shoes. Next day on Amazon by the looks of things.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dr-Scholls...plantar&qid=1608656355&sr=8-6&tag=googhydr-21


----------



## Bill58

11alan111 said:


> i wear sketchers and would not wear anything else


In the exact same position. Sketchers with the memory foam really do work.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Try vivobarefoot shoes/trainers.

They’re very popular now and although they look weird initially, they’re the most comfortable shoes I’ve ever had


----------



## Ctreanor13

11alan111 said:


> i wear sketchers and would not wear anything else


My dad has a bad knee since breaking it in 3 places (12 years ago last week actually) and had a hip done in January and has arthritis. He will only wear memory foam sketchers and is on his feet alot at work (caretaker / kitchen work) and alot of the guys where I work are standing in the one spot quite alot and all swear by sketchers with the memory foam.


----------



## eddie bullit

Walesy. said:


> Im looking for some comfy walking trainers, for every day use and also the long walks I used to do. Which I will be doing alot of just shortly given there is eff all else to do for the foreseeable.
> 
> I do suffer from foot pain, old tendon injuries and plantar fasciitis. Which cause me considerable discomfort.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had any recommendations for decent foot wear, that they may have used in the past that proved to be comfy and supportive? I had a google, but there is so many option and marketing BS.
> 
> Im not a 'designer' type of guy, so if its Asda Trainers then so be it. I aint bothered.
> 
> TIA


Go to sport shoes.com and use their "which shoe" guide. it will help you to pin point if you are an under/over pronator for example. Also do calf drops. plantar pain is linked to weak calves, Achilles etc. lastly, roll the sole of you foot on a golf ball whilst watching tv.


----------



## G.P

I require arch support so for me Merrell Moab's or Asics trainers. Nike trainers are fine when new but just don't last long. I've still yet to find shoes or steel toe safety shoes with much support, but as already said, what suits one won't suit another, so its expensive finding what suits..


----------



## Mac-

Skechers memory foam for me


----------



## J306TD

G.P said:


> I require arch support so for me Merrell Moab's or Asics trainers. Nike trainers are fine when new but just don't last long. I've still yet to find shoes or steel toe safety shoes with much support, but as already said, what suits one won't suit another, so its expensive finding what suits..


My safety footwear are from MSC

https://www.mscdirect.co.uk/CFR-30011L/SEARCH:CATEGORY/product.html

I've worn these for 12 to 13 hours a day walked about 10 miles a day in them without issues

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Guys

thankyou..alot of great suggestions here and a lot to go look at, the insoles suggestion is actually a big help as I can use them for my Loakes. 

I am off for a few weeks now, so I will have gander at some of the shoe suggestions above.


----------



## MDC250

I’d go see a Podiatrist and have some custom made orthoses made. Should mean in theory can wear whatever footwear you want.


----------



## josje

have a look at ecco footwear uk


----------



## ridders66

I swear by Scarpa trainers and approach shoes. Well made, and comfortable. Having suffered from Plantar Fasciitis myself in the past, I bought some special rear insoles, I think Scholl made them, from Boots chemist. They weren't cheap, about £24, but they are a godsend, so much so I bought another pair for my work shoes, which I leave in all the time. They have a special gel bubble inside them which relieves the pain from the Plantar fasciitis.
And they work, I don't suffer from it any more but leave the inserts in my work shoes which I wear all day. Hope this helps.


----------



## ollienoclue

20vKarlos said:


> Try vivobarefoot shoes/trainers.
> 
> They're very popular now and although they look weird initially, they're the most comfortable shoes I've ever had


Shhhhhh *whisper* forefoot running is how humans are supposed to run. The heel isn't supposed to touch the ground, there ain't no shock absorber in your knee joint: running on your fore foot is where it's at- it's why your calf muscle is so big.

Barefoot/minimus or barefoot running is where it is supposed to be. All this technology in footwear is nuts but it sells so hey ho. Unfortunately I have a family trait which means my 4th toe is hammer-toed/on the **** so I can't wear Vibram 5 finger shoes as recommended by my cousin, barefoot or New Balance minimus are the closest I can get.

I've got lots and lots of vivobarefoot footwear, shoes, trainers and boots. I used to wear their boots for work, would wear the tread off them in a year as I wore them constantly. Use your legs/feet the way nature intended. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## Shiny

ollienoclue said:


> Use your legs/feet the way nature intended. Can't recommend them enough.


To be honest until nature replaces the concrete paths and roads with soft soil and a lushious grass bed, I'm going to stick to supportive footwear with a bit of shock absorption on my walk to work :thumb:

I'm usually barefoot at home though, more so in recent years.

Nature blessed with me with a couple of Man From Atlantis toes on each foot so any footwear toe related is out the question for me too. I saw a foot man a few years back and he was well excited to see them, did some pressure readings and he knocked up an insert that raised the outer edge slightly as he said the pressure points were off due to my toe spread being restricted by the
to two joined toes. I don't think my parents are related :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Did you get around to buying anything? 

I picked up a pair of Columbia flow borough low. They were in the Offspring sale reduced from £110 to £60, so I thought that was worth a punt. I can see some places still have some left of sale. Offspring only have size 11s in green. 

They are very comfortable. I'm impressed with them.


----------



## President Swirl

As mentioned, get some fitted orthotics. Perhaps even physio, as you may walk with a gait that's encouraging discomfort. 
Good luck my friend.


----------

